# Puerto Rico PBS HD!



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

theses puertorican local channel that "hide" their digital channel. local channel 6 have:
6.1 original analog
6.2 still picture about digital transition and a website URL.
6.3 still picture about multi-channel
6.4 black screen
6.5 PBS HD (1080i).

in the website, http://www.tutv.puertorico.pr/08_09.htm, the only found about digital are this, http://www.tutv.puertorico.pr/tutv/television_digital.htm,and nothing related to the current digital transmision.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

dbspr said:


> theses puertorican local channel that "hide" their digital channel. local channel 6 have:
> 6.1 original analog
> 6.2 still picture about digital transition and a website URL.
> 6.3 still picture about multi-channel
> ...


This is old news I reported this news on may 14, 2008:
PBS-HD in Puerto RIco OTA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WIPR in San Juan is transmiting 55-1 wipr
55-5 PBS HD

Looks nice over here in Bayamon, P.R.

Here is the link: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=128629&highlight=puerto+rico


----------



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

neljtorres said:


> This is old news I reported this news on may 14, 2008:
> PBS-HD in Puerto RIco OTA
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Thanks!
WHY TUTV not ad the channel???


----------

